# 2 IR remotes for 1 tv?



## heavyjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a 20.0 IR remote from a 222k for tv1 and want to use it and the original 20.1 IR remote on a 722k for tv1. (2 remotes in the same room)
I can make either work alone but is there a way to make them both work?
Or, will I need to purchase a UHF remote?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They will both work, but both need to be on the same IR channel (1, I believe).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

So, you want to use both remotes on one receiver ?

Easy as pie - just have the satellite receiver and both remotes all on the same channel (and no - it DOESN'T need to be just address 1 - it can be any).

Now - if you have both recievers (222 and 722) in the same room, AND you want to use 1 remote - that's possible too. Set each receiver on a different address. Then you can program the AUX button on one or both remotes to do the other receiver's remote address.


----------



## heavyjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Great news! Now, how do I change the address on one of the remotes?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

press and hold the SAT button until all buttons are lit
enter the new remote address (2 digits), followed by #, then the Record button.

To change the Satellite receiver -
get to the Sysinfo screen

repeat the above.

To program the Aux button with another Dish IR remote address - 
press and hold the AUX button
enter the desired address as '3' and desired 2 digit address, "#" and RECORD.


I may have details wrong - check your owners manual / Dish tech info online / etc.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you want to use 2 remotes at the same location, you have to program both remotes on the same remote address. You can press the Menu button on the current remote to bring up the System Info screen on your TV. At the bottom of the screen you will see "Primary Remote" and "Secondary Remote"; program the second remote to match the address displayed next to "Primary Remote" address.

1.Press the SYSTEM INFO button on the front panel of your receiver. Avoid accessing the "System Info" screen using the remote control, as this could cause re-addressing both impacted remotes. - Note the remote address shown in the UHF remote address box
2.Press and hold the SAT mode button on your remote until all of the mode buttons light up - All four mode buttons should light up
3.Use the number pad on your remote to enter a remote address between 1 and 16, not including the address you originally noted in Step 2 - The SAT button should light up
4.Press the POUND (#) button - The SAT button should flash 3 times
5.Press the RECORD button - If the steps are successful, the number entered in Step 4 should display on the "System Info" screen
6.Select "Done" to close the "System Info" screen

If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



heavyjeff said:


> I have a 20.0 IR remote from a 222k for tv1 and want to use it and the original 20.1 IR remote on a 722k for tv1. (2 remotes in the same room)
> I can make either work alone but is there a way to make them both work?
> Or, will I need to purchase a UHF remote?


----------



## heavyjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help.
After what seemed like a lot of tries, I finally got the 2nd remote on the same address.
Then couldnt get the remote to to accept the TV code, checked the code on the 1st remote and entered it but still wouldnt work. Used the scan setup so now I have a different tv code in each but they work fine.
My wife wants to say thanks also, as now she can also change channels and volume etc.
:lol: Is there a way to get the power off button to work on her?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol: Is there a way to get the power off button to work on her?[/QUOTE said:


> I don't believe that feature is supported on this model.:nono2:


----------

